# morning sickness ????



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

Do dogs have morning sickness ? 


We bred my female 01/09/11 . Last Friday she started vomiting several times a day . Yesterday (sunday) we took her to the emergency animal hospital because we were worried about her as well as what this may be doing to the developing puppies . 

The vet at the clinic told us there is no such thing as morning sickness in dogs ,but our breeder says not true . Maybe not morning sickness per se but vomiting pregnant females is not that unusual . There is stuff out here on the internet that says they do have morning sickness.


Anyway I pick her up this morning . They said they really cant find anything wrong with her . They did all kinds of tests and gave us a whopper of a bill . 


So ....... did I panic ........... some vets say yes and some vets say no to "morning sickness" ............ The thing is many vets havent really raised too many litters of puppies , so who is right ????


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Is she in fact pregnant? I know my dog's mother did vomit in the beginning of her pregnancy for a short time period, but not all day and it was mostly bile


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, some dogs do experience morning sickness during the 3rd week of pregnancy.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yoko actually vomited twice. I think the first time may have been when she ovulated. The second time was just over 3 wks in to the pregnancy. But vomiting all day seems a bit much.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have never had vomiting, but sometimes mine will go off their feed for a day or two around then. 

Be EXTREMELY careful with your bitch right now. She CAN lose her puppies if stressed. They are just now attaching to the uterine wall, and stress should be kept to a minimum. Keep AWAY from vets unless you have fever. And try not to allow them to x-ray, at least early on like this. Not good for developing puppies. 

Good luck.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. My experience is it is not unusual for them to go off their feed for a day or two around week three to four. Doesn't usually last long and may not involve vomiting. And some bitches never get this. 

I know of someone with Corgis who said that her last bitch was nauseous most of the pregnancy, though.


----------

